
React-lifecycle-visualizer v2.0 released - oblosys
https://github.com/Oblosys/react-lifecycle-visualizer
======
oblosys
Inspired by StackOverflow questions on React's new lifecycle methods, I
created a light-weight package that visualizes which lifecycle methods are
called and in what order. It can be installed with `npm -i react-lifecycle-
visualizer`, but was mainly designed to run on StackBlitz:

[https://stackblitz.com/github/Oblosys/react-lifecycle-
visual...](https://stackblitz.com/github/Oblosys/react-lifecycle-
visualizer/tree/master/examples/parent-child-demo?file=src/samples/New.js)

Version 2.0 has a more consistent interface, includes TypeScript typings, and
looks a little prettier. Comments and suggestions are welcome!

